# Replacing ceiling fan - No electrical box?



## rzucco (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I was replacing a ceiling fan when I ran into a little pickle... 
the base for the old fan was held by two 3.5" big nails. After removing the old base, I found that there was nothing but a small hole with the electrical wires coming out. This is how it looks as now:







So now Im trying to figure out how to hang the new base... 
I don't think nailing it back is a good idea. I don't know what is up there, and last thing I want is the fan taking a dive on the baby room. 

Access to the ceiling is not easily available (it is on the garage on the very other side of the house) 

Any recommendations are very appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## JoeD (Jun 27, 2011)

Use a ceiling fan hanger bar. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00027EWNW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 27, 2011)

JoeD is right. They're fairly simple to use. Self-explanatory almost. Make sure it is secure before you bare the weight of the fan on it, or you will have a monstrous hole in your ceiling. And we definitely do not want it falling on your baby!


----------



## nealtw (Jun 27, 2011)

If you dig into ceiling you could use a decorative ceiling medallion to hide the work without doing a plaster repair.


----------



## Bryanatkinson (Jun 29, 2011)

Screw and screw anchor are also good alternative.

With proper amount of them and double sided foam tape, it'll be very strong.


----------



## DonP (Jul 7, 2011)

[What JoeD recommends is code in all cities, what you found was probably done by an inexperienced homeowner!


----------

